# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى كلية الحقوق >  استفسار عن الخطة الدراسية لبرنامج الدكتوراه في القانون في الجامعة الاردنية

## طالب من الامارات

اخواني واخواتي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

مبارك عليك شهر الخير 

هل يمكن ان احصل على الخطة الدراسية لبرنامج الدكتوراه في القانون في الجامعة الاردنية

حاولت الحصول عليه من موقع الجامعة ولم استطع

يا ريت اللي يقدر يساعدني ويدرج الخطة الدراسية او يدلنا على رابط

ولكم خالص الشكر والتقدير

----------


## حسان القضاة

تحيط طيبه
لم اجد الخطه الدراسيه في موقع الجامعه
في المرفقات ارقام هواتف واسماء دكاتره ومدرسي الجامعه الاردنية -بحسب الكليات - الهواتف الخلويه
اضف المفتاح 00962 لاي هاتف خلوي لاي دكتور في كليه الحقوق واستفسر منه 
او انتظر احد الاعضاء ليفيدك
دمت بكل خير

----------


## دموع الغصون

*دورتلك ما القيت الخطة و ماكان معي وقت لروح لكلية الحقوق وهلا عطلت بس انا بفضل تزور انته الكليه و تشوف الامور على الواقع وبتاخد اجابه على كل استفساراتك و بطريقك بتاخد الخطه 
بتمنالك التوفيق 
*

----------


## طالب من الامارات

اخي حسان شاكر مرورك الكريم وما قصرت

اختي دموع الغصون ممتن لمرورك الكريم .... واقتراحك هو عين الصواب الا ان الاشكالية اني حاليا في الامارات ... وكنت اتمنى على الخطة الدراسية قبل التسجيل ... كما كان ودي ان اتعرف على الدكاترة

الله يسهل وشاكر مجهودك الكريم

----------


## طالب من الامارات

اخي حسان شاكر مرورك الكريم وما قصرت

اختي دموع الغصون ممتن لمرورك الكريم .... واقتراحك هو عين الصواب الا ان الاشكالية اني حاليا في الامارات ... وكنت اتمنى على الخطة الدراسية قبل التسجيل ... كما كان ودي ان اتعرف على الدكاترة

الله يسهل وشاكر مجهودك الكريم

----------

